# Look what I found!!!



## HoneyRockette (Apr 28, 2003)

I was looking through my old box of disks for a file and I found Yvette's posts from the BHC. Remember her? She grew her hair from shoulder length to almost waist length in a year wearing buns. I had copied all of her posts and put it onto one page and printed it out for inspiration. It may seem confusing because she is answering questions and I didn't save the questions because it was too long (and half of that thread was just a series of CONGRATS and YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION). I tried to separate the posts the best I could. Even though we know more now, I thought it would be nice to reminisce.

*So glad to know that there are other African Americans who are into growing healthy hair. 

As for myself, after using everything from "magic" hair grease to hair vitamins, I'd found that common sense and patience were the main things I needed. 

My hair has gone from being a little past my shoulders to about four inches from my waist. (And no, for all you wisegals/guys out there, I am not a malformed person whose head is only a few inches from her waist anyway.) Now, granted, it took me a year to do it, but just think...how long was your hair 1 year ago? So, how long do you think it will be 1 year from today, by using the methods you are now? For me, this translated into about 8 inches in one year. And I don't use any potions or high-priced conditioners, etc. I simply follow the advice of a little, common sense pamphlet called the "Hair Care Handbook". Now, I just wash, condition (I've chosen to do it weekly), get my ends trimmed a little when I do my retouches (once a month or else the amount of new growth makes my hair uncontrollable and very poofy), wear my hair up most of the time and sleep on a satin pillowcase. The only thing extra that I do is to put a little conditioner or water on the ends of my hair before I put it up for the night, just to keep them moist. From there it's just a matter of patience. I didn't like wearing my hair up because it seemed to defeat the purpose of having it grow long, so I said I'd do it for a year or until my hair grows to a length that I really like and it's about there. The year will be over on October 31st. Can't wait to be able to wear my hair loose again! 

Also, I have to give credit to the Wanakee.com site. Her advice is interesting and fairly similar to what the "Haircare Handbook" has, only with the "Handbook" I didn't have to buy any special/expensive products and it gives more details on how to perm, wash, comb, dry, etc. 

Well, to give you an idea, my hair is, at least, as long as that customer in the "Real Customer Before and After" section of Wanakee's site, only I didn't have to wait years for it to happen for me like she and Wanakee did. Now, the only problem I have (like the lady in the Wanakee site) is trying to convince people who have seen me in my weekend ponytail, that this is all my real hair and that I'm not mixed. And, goodness, the remarks I've heard whispered from jealous girls. But, believe me, I'm having a ball with it! I'm enjoying all this hair and the attention that seems to go with it! If I get all this notice from men and curiosity from women with just a ponytail on the weekends, I'm going to have a blast when I can curl my hair and let it hang loose!!! 

That's the great thing about this method, you can wear any style you like as long as the ends are not exposed to air. For me, that means gathering my hair in the back as though I'm going to put it in a ponytail, but instead of putting a band on it, I twist my hair around until it's in a round bun. The front is in a bang that reaches about 1/2 inch past my eyebrows. But, don't stop there. There are a lot of nice up-do's to choose from. I just picked that one because it was the fastest in the mornings and I can change it by putting accessories on or around the bun. 

The products I use are so few that you probably won't believe me. I use Cream of Nature regular shampoo/conditioner combo because (as you'll find out as your hair gets longer) my combouts are tons easier from using it. When I perm, I use Dark and Lovely regular (only I don't use that pre-treatment packet because it makes my hair hard to manage during the retouch) and I save the conditioner that comes with it to put on the last 3 inches of my hair after washing and before putting my hair up, just to give a good coating to the ends. And that's it. No hair spray, no oil or grease, no spritz and, incidentally, no blow drying. I wash and comb out my hair while I'm in the shower, combing it all backwards, then I put it in an actual ponytail, using cut (crosswise of course) pantyhose (they're much gentler on your hair than bands) then, I just let it dry naturally that way. It turns out very well. And, actually, my hair's growth rate wasn't as much of an advantage to growing hair as it can seem. For example, before starting this new method of haircare, I remember having measured my hair after a year and found that I'd only gained 1 inch. I wanted long hair very badly and I was so devastated that I wanted to cry because this meant that no matter how fast my hair grew, it was breaking off just as quickly. It seemed a losing battle. But, fortunately, I'm stubborn. I wouldn't give up on something I really wanted. Also, my hair does grow about 3/4 inch/month, but I tend to trim off around half of that each month. The big thing is to try as hard as you can to protect the ends while being gentle on the scalp. That's when you'll see results!!! 

I don't oil my scalp because I believe that it adds nothing to my hair's health in the least. Believe me, when I tell people this, they react like I'd just told them I eat worms for breakfast. I didn't know I was being such a radical. But, my hair hasn't suffered a bit from not using it. It was a waste of money. I'm getting off cheap and I'm still reaping huge benefits!!! (Am I starting to sound like an infomercial or what?) I hope that no one gives in to believing long hair is impossible for them. I was told many times by hair care "specialists" that I couldn't grow long hair because I'm not white. My hair is naturally coarse and phenominally dry, so if I can grow long hair, anybody can! And it's so easy, you have to try these methods to believe it. Success to everybody!!!  

I told you that you probably wouldn't believe me when I said that I hardly put anything on my hair. The hair washing routine is pretty much the same as my daily routine. In between washings I simply put some water or a little of the conditioner that came with the Dark and Lovely perm kit on about the last 2 inches of my hair, then I put my hair in my "up do" and go on about my day. And, remember, I'd mentioned using a satin pillowcase at night. Though, I know that some ladies like to use a satin scarf instead. That's good too, but sometimes I toss and turn a little too much for that to stay on. 

Yes, my hair is naturally, phenominally dry. But I've found that, dry or not, it's not necessary to have my hair weighed down with a lot of extra chemicals (of course, the perming puts a lot of chems in the hair just by itself). I'd done the grease/oil thing for years and it had absolutely no benefits for my hair except to keep it greasy, heavy and fairly untouchable. But, remember when I'd stated that I use Cream of Nature shampoo/conditioner combo, well it leaves enough of a coating on my hair to keep it from actually looking dry. My ends, however, need the extra coating of conditioner in order to keep them from splitting. I know it's hard to believe, which is why I guess a lot of women still use grease. But, if you try not using it after just one washing, you'll see what I mean! You just might get hooked on the results!!!  

Before using the routine I do now, I tried everything I heard of. Scalp massages, brushing vigorously with round-bristled brush, Vitamin E oil massages, magic hair growth grease, hair vitamins from a natural foods store, eating lots of wheat germ, over trimming the ends, etc. Then, I used to actually stop total strangers in the street, or wherever I found women who had longer hair than mine, and I'd interrogate them as to what products they were using, how often they got trims, etc. Some of whom were very helpful and gave whatever advice they could and some, pretty blatantly, didn't want to tell me anything that would make my hair look as good as theirs. So, believe me, I can relate to desperation. 

I'm more than glad to tell you how you can order the "Hair Care Handbook", please write to: 

ALSIA Co. 
P.O. Box 25071 
Richmond, VA. 23260-5071 

When you write, please be certain to mention the name of that particular handbook because they have others on, i.e. dieting, how to handle stress, etc. It's a cheap pamphlet, only about $2.50, plus a buck for shipping, but it's something that you'll refer to for the rest of your life and it contains information that, I'm sure, you will want to pass on to your friends and relatives. 

ALSIA Co. doesn't have a website that I know of. But, yes, I do relax my hair using Dark &amp; Lovely regular strength. 

I'm glad to hear that someone can relate. I've had strangers to actually come up and run their hands down the back of my head, without my permission, looking for tracks, just to prove that my hair is fake and you should see their faces when they find it isn't. They end up looking so ridiculous! That's the fun part of those types of encounters!!! It's very difficult convincing other African American ladies that you've managed to accomplish what so many still believe to be impossible for us. 

And to all you ladies who are on a long hair quest, please do expect to put up with some strange behavior from people who are curious about your long hair. They will want to run their fingers through it, play with it, have you stand there while they call their friends over to look at it (and play with it), some will have you explain, on the spot, your family heritage to prove that you're not one half or one third white or Native American, and yank your hair a little to see if it hurts (they figure if it's a weave, it won't hurt). It's pretty comical actually, but if you're not used to strangers touching any part of you, you may not think it's so funny at first. Please try and be patient. It's really a kind of flattery!!!  

The only thing that concerns me about wearing it is the manipulation of the ends. If there's a way that you can be certain not to snag or tangle and break the ends as you're braiding and to make sure that the ends are in great shape before you begin (trimmed and conditioned). That sounds like a great style to me! 

Coincidentally, I'd just re-ordered Wanakee's free guide too. It came within two weeks this time. (I'd let someone borrow the one I did have and they didn't return it.) You might want to call the 800 number and check to make sure they have your correct address. I had to do that the first time too. I do use the "Hair Care Handbook" for ultimate advice, but I like to keep a copy of her guide so that, as mine grows, I can compare it to hers. And, because I like that hairdo on the front cover and I want to copy it, but I need the picture to do it with. 

I'm so glad you've found cheaper products that work for you! And, I see you like Creme of Nature. I haven't found a better detangling conditioner yet that doesn't contain alcohol. 

By the way, I had to get substantial advice on trims, myself. It was a big setback putting trims off. But, I was phobic about them, having had so many people take off whatever amount they wanted despite my very specific instructions. Now, I do my own hair, everything from retouches to trims (I wash once a week and perm and trim once every four or five weeks depending on how much newgrowth I have). 

Of course, I'm super excited because October 31st is the end of my experimental year! HOOOOORRAAAYYYY!!! I get to wear my hair down and measure to see it's full length!!! In about an hour I'm going to be celebrating!!! 

And I can hardly wait till next year when you and I and all of the other ladies who have begun their year-long quest for greater hair length will be able to celebrate together!!! 


Ladies, whatever you do, do not give up on your quest to grow long hair because when you reach your goal length, it's great!!! I know I should have a more sophisticated way of expressing myself after a year of waiting, but...IT'S JUST GREAT!!! 

Ok, let's see, first of all, I didn't go to sleep for thinking about it the night before. Then, I got up early in the morning and washed it and pulled it back to dry naturally, putting an extra amount of conditioner on the ends because I knew I'd be wearing it loose for the first time in so long. 

Well, my mother is highly critical of my hair, so I got some rollers together and went to her house. When I got there, I went upstairs and rolled my hair up. It was hot here on Sunday, so my hair dried pretty quickly, but it was still a little damp in the middle, BUT DO YOU THINK THAT STOPPED ME AFTER WAITING A YEAR?!?! I tried to roll my hair up and, you won't believe this, I couldn't do it! I mean, I couldn't do it right away. First, I felt guilty for putting a roller on my hair and potentially causing it stress, then I started to get phobic about the air drying my ends out and I began to imagine my hair falling out...but I kept swinging my hair around and feeling the new heaviness of it and decided, to heck with the phobia stuff...full steam ahead!!! I just had to see what it looked like with curls!!! Then I ran into another problem. Did you know that long hair can't be rolled up as shorter hair can? Well, I didn't. You have to either grow longer arms to go with your longer hair or you have to do what I did, you section your hair, then put the roller close to midway of your hair length of the section and wrap the end around first, then sort of twirled the roller up towards my scalp and, there, it was done! I used very few rollers because I wanted loose curls. I took them out after about 45 minutes and, just swung my hair back and forth (like they do on the commercials). Then, using my fingers, I smoothed the sides a little. No combing (I didn't want to risk snapping the ends), no blow drying, no hot curling. My mother came in on the hair swinging part and went on about how long it had gotten. Well, I knew it must look good then. But, no, I didn't fly to the morror. I sat in front on the edge of her bed and was entertaining all sorts of doubts like maybe it wouldn't look very long with curls in it, or what if it's gotten thinned out somehow or what if it wouldn't react well to the sponge rollers? Because, this was it! I'd told myself in the beginning of this experiment that if changing my hair care habits didn't work after this one year, I'd go back to what I was doing before and just deal with only gaining about a couple of inches a year (if I was fortunate). If this idea wasn't going to work, I was going to have to wait years for my hair to get long. Well, I finally coaxed myself into taking a look. Ladies, I wish you could see it!!! My hair is soooooooooo shiny and healthy looking and thick and heavy and, above all, LONG!!! I have taken the challenge and emerged victorious over all the stereotypes about African American women not being able to grow long hair!!! Oh, I celebrated by, temporarily, coming off of my diet. I ate candy and pizza and pasta and... Then, I went outside with it down and actually had women I didn't know oohing and ahing over my hair. I guess there are women who can tell that it's real after all!!! I felt like a movie star with all the fuss people were making!!! I had a blast and I'm still celebrating!!! MAY EVERYONE BE AS HAPPY AS WITH THEIR HAIR AS I AM!!!! 

Sorry, I got so carried away telling what my results were and what I did to celebrate that I didn't catch my typos and I didn't answer the hair trimming question. But, here goes... The only reason I'd started getting trims at all was because I'd heard they would make my hair grow faster. I started trimming my hair myself because I'd gotten frustrated with hair care "professionals" who would take off however much hair they felt like cutting at the time. Yes, CUT, not trim. I believe the most I'd had taken off without permission was 3 inches. Well, before the trim, my hair was just barely past my shoulders at the time and it had taken me years to get that, so I was more than a little angry (so angry, in fact, that the beautician was afraid I would tear her shop apart). Believe me, the longer it gets the easier it is to see because you can see all the ends, even the back. No guessing whether or not you've gotten it even. I section my hair, then I comb down each section as flat to my head as I can, then I run two fingers down a section until I'm holding the end amount that I want to trim. I take off about a centimeter (2.54 cm = 1 inch). After each section is trimmed I put the Dark and Lovely conditioner on the ends so that they are immediately being kept moist. I believe the hardest part of keeping my hair up for a year was each day, resisting the temptation to wear it down. Especially in spring and summer, when a lot of ladies around here show off their new hairdos. Many in my town have weaves or extensions, and when they go flopping their ringlets around, it is tempting to join in the fun. And, being married, I know my husband would love to see me in something other than the "Susan B. Anthony look". He never complains, but I know he'd rather have me curl my hair. But, he also likes it long, so he's pleased with the results of my experiment! I don't want to wear my hair down this winter because the weather is too harsh outside, and the dry heat is too damaging inside. So, I'll be wearing my hair up, probably for the whole winter. But, I urge everyone to resist the temptation to just give up or to go back to wearing your hair down all the time. Once you see the results of persistence, you will never want to go back to the old methods of taking care of your hair! IT IS SOOOOOOO WORTH IT!!! I'M LIVING A DREAM!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR EVERYONE ELSE'S RESULTS!!! 

I'm glad you got to see my reply to Susan regarding cornrows. And I'm very much in favor of the use of your naturally grown hair as much as possible when styling, even to the exclusion of the store-bought kind. But, regarding cornrows in general, I believe that as long as you wear a style that requires a minimum of chemicals and heat implements and it keeps your ends safe, it's a good grow-out style. I'm going to keep my hair up until spring. I'm being really cautious about keeping the cold outdoor air and dry indoor heat from causing breakage. But, now that my hair is long, I plan to wear it down for special occasions like Thanksgiving and New Year's and other fun gatherings. For the past year, I'd kept it in a bun, no matter what. I'm going to be careful, but, I plan on having some fun with my hair this year!!!  

My hair grows about 3/4 of an inch per month. All told, during the past year I've managed to retain about 9 inches of new growth! I wash my hair once per week (due to time constraints, but I'd rather do it twice per week). Then, I put it in a ponytail while I'm in the shower and let it dry naturally before putting it in a bun. Actually, usually only the ponytail part is completely dry and the rest is still damp when I put it up. 

I can relate to your salon horror stories. I've had so many negative experiences with them that I've been doing my own hair for years now. 

The little handbook I'd mentioned in previous posts, really did a lot to change the way I care for my hair overall. I'm much more gentle with it now. For example, one of the bits of advice the pamphlet gives is that you should never yank a comb through your hair whether it's wet or dry. Well, I thought that was pretty stupid. I mean, how can I get the tangles out of my hair if I don't yank the comb through. But, I tried it (with the help of a detangler) and, though the comb-out took longer, it made so much difference in reducing the number of split ends I had. If I could narrow hair care down to just one piece of advice, I'd say that you really do have to baby the ends of your hair. If they're not taken care of, you won't see much new growth. That's what I like most about the grow-out year. I'm money-conscious and it was so cheap to get long hair. I'm delirously happy because of that too. I had grown up thinking that only the girls who could afford to go to the salon every couple of weeks could have long hair. ANOTHER MYTH BITES THE DUST! HEY! HEY!  

My hair has been permed for about 20 years now. I'm back to using what I started out with after having shifted to several other perms and relaxers, Dark and Lovely regular strength. But, the handbook I'm using said that I should not go perm-hopping. That I should choose a reliable, gentle perm and stick with it. And for the past year, that's what I did. Give it a try!  

Now my hair is approx. 3 inches from my waist. 

You're right. As long as the ends are in kept in good condition, braids make a good style. 

And, yes, leaving my hair alone as much as possible made all the difference. Who would have thought that doing practically nothing could be so rewarding? 

I'm glad that you've already chosen a goal length because it'll be all the more exciting as you measure your hair getting closer and closer to that point! I can't wait to read your results!!! 

I use Cream of Nature conditioning shampoo to detangle my hair. But, if you use it, please keep your eyes and mouth closed because it will numb your tongue and turn your eyes terribly red. (I know it sounds like common sense, but it wasn't for me, since I wash and comb-out my hair in the shower, usually opening my eyes at every odd sound and opening my mouth to breath) But, despite all this, it detangles like nothing else I've tried.  

I know it gets boring sometimes, seeing other ladies wearing the latest hairdo's (this is especially hard for me to deal with in the spring and summer when I usually want to show off with everybody else after wearing hats and caps and hoods all winter long.) And because I'm hair-stylistically challenged, I really get in a rut because the only up-do that I really know how to do well is a bun. But, pleeeeeeease don't get discouraged! Don't give up! Don't be like I used to be, looking in the mirror at my short hair and thinking, "If I had started taking better care of it just six months ago, my hair would be four inches longer by now." Then I'd be mentally kicking myself. I'll tell you what I'd done during my grow-out year to make myself feel better. The only time I could see how much my hair had grown was when I'd take it down to wash it, so each month, right after washing, I'd measure and use every extra millimeter as a reason to celebrate! Then, I'd calculate how much longer it would be by the end of fall, then by the end of winter, etc. It sure made me feel better when I could mentally rack up those inches and remind myself every day of why I had my hair up and why I didn't care what people thought of my Susan B. Anthony look. Now, those people are absolutely in awe when they look at my hair. For me, that's part of the fun of having it long. Seeing the looks on the faces of people who had told me it couldn't be done. Believe me, if you're doing the year long grow-out, when your year is up you'll know exactly what I mean!  

I'm 5'3" tall. And, yes, in one year I'd managed to retain more than 8 inches of new growth! And since I'm coming from a past record of only being able to keep about 1 inch, that's why I'm ecstatic!!!  


Tell me, what shape are the ends of your hair in? I don't doubt that your hair is growing, but that you don't get to see the results of your new growth because the ends are very damaged. Do you have an excellent trim? 

By the way Trevis, I love ponytails!!! But, it's dangerous to wear them because it leaves my ends fully exposed to the wind whipping past. 

I still wear them sometimes, but it's usually only for a couple of hours on the weekends and I put extra conditioner on my ends (in fact, sometimes they're actually still wet when I leave the house) so that they can withstand the extra air exposure better.  

I relaxed my hair regularly for the entire year I was gaining length, then I put it right back in a bun after the retouches.  IF YOU REALLY WANT LONG HAIR, NEVER GIVE UP!!! 

You're not pestering me at all. I'm more than glad to help!!! 

1)Do you brush your hair? 

I really only brush it enough to put it in a bun most mornings. But, I don't brush for scalp stimulation (tried that - it was a no go). 

2) Do you take vitamins or just eat healthy? 

As a matter of fact, I don't doubt that I have one of the worst diets in the U.S. I don't take vitamins, I skip meals and I don't eat nearly enough fruits and vegetables. 

3) How do you keep your bun in place? 

I use the small bobby pins. I've tried the big ones, but they just don't seem to stay in place as well. 

5)How the heck do you perm your own hair? How long have you been doing that and werent you scared as a turkey at Thanksgiving that you wouldnt get ALL the new growth? 

And I've been perming my own hair for about 14 years now. I did make mistakes at first. It took some getting used to. But, I can honestly say that I've never had to problems with my hair falling out when I do my own retouches, as I had when I'd let hairdressers do it for me.  

Actually, after I wash my hair, I gently comb it into a ponytail while I'm still in the shower. I think it's because I use a detangling shampoo (my hair would be a tangled mess without one) and because I work with the the flow of water from the showerhead which helps to push my hair backwards as I'm combing the detangling shampoo/conditioner through, that helps me to have a very easy comb-out. I let my hair dry naturally for a while in a ponytail, then I twist it into a bun. In the morning, I just take the bobby pins out, put some conditioner on the ends (my hair is kind of stuck together so that just makes it easier to moisten the ends all together) then I twist it back around and put the bobby pins back in. 

I've tried to put bobby pins in my hair while it's wet, but that leads to more breakage because that mean's forcing a metal object past delicate, wet strands of hair. Not good. (I can attest to that, because I've tried it.) My hair is coarse, but I still prefer to wait until the majority of it is air dried before I put it up. *

P.S. The handbook Yvette is talking about no longer exists. Someone on another board found this out, so please don't send away for it.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks HoneyRockette!  I save a lot of posts, too.  I'm always afraid the board is going to disappear one day.


----------



## HoneyRockette (Apr 28, 2003)

Me too Sassy. Ever since the BHC fell, I started saving important threads just in case.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow!  This is great.  I'm going to print it out and read it.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Honeyrockette!
I printed this off. 
 I'm on a mission...


----------



## Billygirl61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Girl,so glad you posted that info I so miss Bhc,I do not think she ever posted again she was such an inspiration to ladies of color no matter what hair type you have you can grow long hair, just have to be patient.i knew a girl who only had one inch of hair and grew it down to shoulder length just by using braids,even her brother's hair was longer than hers at one inch of tightly coiled hair and when she grew it sholuder lenght so overjoyed for her.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Allandra said:*
Wow!  This is great.  I'm going to print it out and read it.   

[/ QUOTE ]
Apparently we were on the same 'track'. I print things off and keep them in a 3 ring binder.


----------



## Crysdon (Apr 28, 2003)

I enjoyed reading this.  It sounds like she has a very simple routine and I've always believed that "less is best".


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks HoneyRockette. It's a great article.


----------



## ngaa (Apr 28, 2003)

wow that was some info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and even tho we kno some things it sure is great to keep readin them time to time


----------



## marabou1 (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow, amazing story.  I'm impressed.

Thanks Honeyrockette:

I've also been copying and pasting.  I'v created a word document so that I can one day use as a reference book.


----------



## Drea84 (Apr 28, 2003)

I think I'm about to run out and buy the dark and lovely conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder if it was a particular one that she was using? HoneyRockette would you know?


Drea84


----------



## Islandgirl (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks for this thread, awesome. It seems that the trend on growing long hair is - not exposing the ends. Wanakee said it, adrienne does it, and la'starr and angie never really expose their ends, only on weekends i think(two people i personally know that have long hair). I know some people grow long hair without protective styles, but i don't think i am one of them, everytime i get to a certain length (below shoulder, above bra strap), my ends get terrible and out of hand. I think i am going to start this non exposure of ends


----------



## HoneyRockette (Apr 28, 2003)

Drea, I believe she used the stuff that comes with the relaxer kit in the little packet. Maybe it says the name of the conditioner on the back of the relaxer box or something. I have never used Dark and Lovely so I don't know.


----------



## ngaa (Apr 28, 2003)

if its the same as they have over here then its either the cholesterol that comes ready packed wit the relaxer or its the moisturising leave in conditioner


----------



## dstdiva (Apr 28, 2003)

Do you guys know if anyone has the booklet that she mentioned? is there a way to get a copy?


----------



## Drea84 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks HR and Ngaa 

Looks like I just gotta get both  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just see which one works best. And thanks again for this inspirational post HR! 

Drea84


----------



## Paris Belle (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks HoneyRockette for this.  I was never on BHC b/c I didn't know about it, so I really appreciate this.

I thought I was the only one that saved and printed stuff.  I have a folder in My Documents for Healthy Hair Tips and I print them out and now I have a folder full of stuff.  (I may convert it to a binder now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  It's cool to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 28, 2003)

I remember Yvette from the BHC days.  I actually ordered the pamphlet she talked about.  I had to send a small amount of money to an address to cover shipping and handling.  I will try to find the pamphlet.  I ordered it probably two years ago, and I have moved to a new house since then.  If I find it, I will post the info.


----------



## Drea84 (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*gentleness8 said:*
I remember Yvette from the BHC days.  I actually ordered the pamphlet she talked about.  I had to send a small amount of money to an address to cover shipping and handling.  I will try to find the pamphlet.  I ordered it probably two years ago, and I have moved to a new house since then.  If I find it, I will post the info.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks gentleness and good luck with that search  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Drea84


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*pebbles said:*
Thanks HoneyRockette. It's a great article. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto.  Quite inspirational


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I agree with the article.. less is definatly more
the wash an go technique has worked for me.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 28, 2003)

I guess sometimes being a pack rat comes in handy.  I actually found the pamphlet.  It is the size of a greeting card and has 24 pages.  There really is nothing in it that we haven' discussed here numerous times, very basic stuff.  Here is the address:

ALSIA CO.
P.O. Box 25071
Richmond, VA  23260-5071

I think I sent about $6.00 to the address with a note requesting the Hair Care Handbook.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 28, 2003)

Thank you for posting this.  It was very refreshing


----------



## Leshia (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sweetcocoa said:*
</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Allandra said:*
Wow!  This is great.  I'm going to print it out and read it.   

[/ QUOTE ]
Apparently we were on the same 'track'. I print things off and keep them in a 3 ring binder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You know, I read the post and then proceeded to read on, intending to move to another post, until I saw both these responses.  I think the biggest thing to realize is that you've got to really, really want it, to get it.  After reading both Allandra and Sweetcocoa's responses, I realized I may not be as serious about this as I should.  I want long hair for D.C. next summer and I've got one year to really get serious about it.  You ALL are an inspiration....


----------



## TsAngel (Apr 28, 2003)

I thought that I was by myself. I keep messages in three ring binders that have tabs in them like deep conditioners, moisture conditioners, shampoos, oils,.....

Although, I've gotten my regimen down to what works for me, I enjoy going through them. I have five and some of the stuff goes back to the BHC days and BHSGO.

Thanks for posting. Looking for my hole punch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TsAngel


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks, HoneyRockette!  That was a very inspirational post.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 29, 2003)

"Those were the days my friend, I thought they'd never end..." My user name on that board was SHEBANOIRE!  Tien, Tien, small world!!!!I remember Yvette, and kept her posts too. I talked about natural products and hair care---radical treatments for damaged hair. I wonder whatever happened to Yvette. Probably dragging her hair behind her, long and beautiful I hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Apr 29, 2003)

i was never on BHC. so thanks for sharing that. it was very inspirational!! it's also exciting because it reconfirms so much of what we've been saying here.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow, i just copied and pasted on a Word document and it took up 9 pages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!

I'll be looking through it every now and then for inspiration. 

Thanx Honey Rockette


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

HoneyRocket if you have more stories like that please post it. Cause that is some good stuff. I printed it out. I mean it was good and it inspires me to keep on going.
Well thanks for posting.


----------



## serena (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks so much for posting that, HoneyRockette. It's motivated me afresh to be good to my hair, and to try to reach those elusive extra inches!  I'm going to try to be really, REALLY nice to my hair till the end of the year and see what happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm adding this post to my favourite threads list.


----------



## love2praz (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow!  I remember that article.  (That was waaaay back in my "lurker" days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )That was a very inspiring story for me when I began growing out my hair a few years ago.  So, seeing now that I'm back to square 1, this article is absolutely motivating.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you, Honeyrockette!


----------



## Integrity (Apr 30, 2003)

thanks h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oney!


----------



## CynamonKis (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Look what I found!!!-PLEASE clarify \"moisture\"*

Hi:

I printed this for my "notebook", but can someone please clarify for me what I should be shooting for in moisturizing my hair?

Apparently, the girl in this article used water and a conditioner, and not oil.  Some people use the S-curl stuff.  I really love Sweetcoca's hair butter can I do both with water?  Please advise.  Thanks.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Look what I found!!!-PLEASE clarify \"moisture\"*

I have so much printed posts and hair info, that I've begun savin them as work files on CDs....


----------



## LondonDiva (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Look what I found!!!-PLEASE clarify \"moisture\"*

Thanks HoneyRockette it's much appreciated. I too remember Yvette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from BHC

I don't know if you do it intentionally but your thread titles are always slightly dramatic I can't help but go in and take a peek about what you're talking about


----------



## happylocks (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Look what I found!!!-PLEASE clarify \"moisture\"*

I am natural 4ab thick hair, How do I keep my ends safe, I cant put my hair in a bun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I dont like bKnots, but if that is the only way I will take it. Would coconut oil or other ones be a  conditioner. and did she do this everyday thanks


----------



## AZJeepgurl (May 18, 2003)

Wow, HoneyRockette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You just took us former BHC-er's waaaay back. I sure do remember being infatuated with Yvette along with everyone else. I have her posts stored somewhere in an old hair folder.

I remember she had a very simple regime. It sucks that we never got to see pics though. But lots of women on that board were smitten with her. 

She was very sweet and had a great attitude. 

The one and only time I ever tried to relax my own hair was after reading her posts. Dark and Lovely underprocessed me and the thought of not putting oil on my ends freaked me out.

However, in looking back at a b4 and after pics I took of my hair w/in a one year time span, I noticed a whole lot of growth. ( I think I posted those pics in the photo gallery).

This was about the time that I was following Yvette's system and she is definitely the one who got me started using Creme of Nature and I still use it at least once a month.

I believe 4-5 weeks is too soon for touchups but maybe with that weak D&amp;L relaxer, it was ok.

I recognized my questions to her that are numbered in your post.hahahahha...I wanted to know  EVERY LITTLE THING that she did!! I think I was AZsista on that board(as well as on BHSGO), not sure!

Thanks for sharing that and taking us back!


----------



## AZJeepgurl (May 18, 2003)

Wow! HoneyRockette,

You inspired me to go searching for my old hair folder, which luckily was pretty easy to find in my overstuffed garage.

I just saw that I posted as myself (Tammi).

Wow, it's so cool to read all my "old" hair tips. I think I will follow your lead and re-post pertinent info I found from the old Boards.

Thanks again!
AZ


----------



## MaryJ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Look what I found!!!-PLEASE clarify \"moisture\"*

[ QUOTE ]
I am natural 4ab thick hair, How do I keep my ends safe, I cant put my hair in a bun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I dont like bKnots, but if that is the only way I will take it. Would coconut oil or other ones be a  conditioner. and did she do this everyday thanks   

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm in the same boat. I don't have enough hair for a bun but I can't wait till I do because then life will be so much easier at least as far as taking care of my hair goes. I am going to wear braids or twists for a year taking them down every 2-3 months then redo them. I don't have anything on my ends other than a little hair butter right now and I think that's okay because its a moisturizing butter but I'll use conditioner on the ends after my next shampoo. I think you can use whatever conditioner works best for you. I'm not relaxed anymore but when I did I did notice that when you perm the conditioner that comes with the perm seems to work best. I was always running around trying to find a big bottle of the conditioner that comes with revlon realistic, my relaxer of choice - but I never did find it. I guess its because product lines are formulated to work together. She used D&amp;L relaxer so that's probably why D&amp;L conditioner worked best for her. Anyway if you don't wear braids or twists you can probably just work a little conditioner on your ends on a regular basis. I can't say how often you should do it but it should be enough that your ends never feel dry. I wasn't on BHC but what the lady is saying makes sense. The people I know with super long hair never fussed with it a whole lot, never used a lot of expensive products and didn't have extensive vitamin regimens so I totally believe her when she basically says its about leaving your hair alone, detangling very gently and keeping the ends protected. I relate when she talks about resisting temptation to wear her hair out when the weather gets warm. Even if I get two inches of growth I want to show it off, but if you get caught up in that then you loose the two inches pretty fast from too much styling and that's how you go from year to year with the same length of hair and you start to believe that its because your hair doesn't grow. I've been caught up in that cycle for years. So definitely I'm sure she's right, if you have a goal and that goal is long hair then you are going to have forego playing with your hair for a while and in the long run it will be worth it.


----------



## fletgee (May 19, 2003)

Wow, I remember her on the 1st hair board I ever read on line. I was too shy to post, but I read and printed so much off that board that I have 2 notebooks full of info. I often wonder what became of her. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Sweetyb (May 25, 2003)

Wow, thanks for that post.

You know, I found a hair guide on the Wanakee.com (hairoil.com) website that Yvette mentioned.  I am assuming that maybe that was the hair care booklet?  It sounded just like what Yvette spoke about anyway.


----------



## Sweetyb (May 25, 2003)

Hairguide link...  http://www.hairoil.com/hairguides.htm


----------



## phynestone (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you for your advice. It was really informative.


----------



## prettygirl (Jul 12, 2003)

I am  imspired


----------



## Nonie (Jul 13, 2003)

OMG, what a treat to read that! Thank you soooo much. Ya know, I have mentioned that until very recently, I never applied any leave-ins in my hair. I just washed and deep-conditioned my hair twice a week, except the night before my wash when I'd apply an oil on my hair (not scalp) and sleep in a plastic cap. I'd also trim my hair every now and then when I undid a braid to redo it more tidily (I redo one at a time) which is how I got rid of all my relaxed hair. The trimming used to irk my bf no end - he hates to see scissors held anywhere near a lady's hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I discovered Cathy Howse and introduced Dew to my routine. And then I discovered this board and started a wish-list of products I was gonna add to my regimen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now, thanks to HoneyRockette, this thread shows up! Girl, you couldn't have posted this at a better time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just what I needed to keep the PJ in me in check. I too will save it for reference. 

Yvette writes very well. I was swelling with anticipation as I read about how her day of reckoning was turning out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Did I mention suspense/thrillers are my favorite kind of movies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## anks (Jul 13, 2003)

i use dark and lovely perm kit and the conditioner comes in that.  i love that perm. i made a post on it so just type in dark and lovely you can read about it.


----------



## garr6982 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks so much!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 15, 2003)

Bumping for Jen Jen


----------



## JenJen2721 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Sassy!


----------



## A_Christian (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the post, it's very informative.


----------



## SingingStar12 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank you for the post... I might just save that on my Word document!  It was informative, inspiring, and motivative!!


----------



## soslychic (Sep 15, 2003)

Great info honeyrockette!
I may have to get rid of some of the hair items on my list. Maybe all that's not necesary


----------



## keke (Oct 1, 2003)

I know this is very old but i just noticed that the woman that did that post bout how she got all that hair in such a short amount of time i am very happy to see that she got it that long(4 inches from waist) in a year. Instead of others i've heard gain that much in 3 years. She gained it w/o the use of vitamins too. :^) Something to look forward too be able to do w/o esp. since some of the vitamins are expensive


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 6, 2004)

just reading


----------



## Lorraine (Apr 7, 2004)

As a newbie, this was really informative.


----------



## flyjump00 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good information to have!  Thank you!


----------



## pookeylou (Apr 7, 2004)

Woe is me...I hate the simple truth.

Leave your hair alone and it will grow on its own.

What is a PJ to do?


----------



## Vanessa22 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know where to begin.  To make it short: It was really just what I needed to hear.  As silly as this may sound, all of that information was like music to my ears, and every bit of it made sense. Simplicity is the key!

I have complete faith in myself that I won't be too long from my own goals.  Thanks Honey for posting this! 

P.S.  Imagine if Yvette were to join LHCF and find this post of her!


----------



## keke (Apr 8, 2004)

looooving that pic you have in your sig, there Soslychic. beautiful. I'm gonna read this again cuase i have these products now, well i gotta restock up on'em or maybe its good with what i got now.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 8, 2004)

Great post, very thoughtful of you! Thank you!


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## SherryLove (May 10, 2004)

Very Helpful info.  I am glad you found it.........


----------



## happylocks (Jun 20, 2004)

Now that I know how to make a bun am using this, but I still use products, I shed less hair in a bun then in braids, and a bun is alot easyer for me to do and to take down, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 20, 2004)

This is really good advice.  Thanks for posting this information it is really helpful.


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Jun 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## TBird (Jul 6, 2004)

Great article. Seems like she may have the same hair type as I do. I've gotten so excited about growing my hair that maybe I'm doing to much. I need to hold on to the 'less is more' routine and just be patient. Good stuff. Thanks for posting


----------



## HoneyRockette (Aug 4, 2004)

bumping because I just found it again.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 25, 2004)

Adding this post to favorites, I really love her advice


----------



## auntybe (Aug 25, 2004)

This is just what I needed to hear.  This is a favorite


----------



## RushGirl (Aug 25, 2004)

Can someone please tell me how I add this to my favorites.. I read that there is suppose to be something called "extra information"..and then you do the favorites thing.. but I don't see it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Leonora (Aug 25, 2004)

WOW! Thanks Honeyrockette,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your efforts are appreciated as you can see from all the responses.  I'm sure this took quite a bit of time to pull together.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 14, 2005)

saved to favorites!


----------



## Isis (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought I saved this before but I'm sure saving it now.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 14, 2005)

*My hair has gone from being a little past my shoulders to about four inches from my waist. (And no, for all you wisegals/guys out there, I am not a malformed person whose head is only a few inches from her waist anyway.) Now, granted, it took me a year to do it,  but just think...how long was your hair 1 year ago? So, how long do you think it will be 1 year from today, by using the methods you are now? For me, this translated into about 8 inches in one year.  And I don't use any potions or high-priced conditioners, etc. I simply follow the advice of a little, common sense pamphlet called the "Hair Care Handbook". Now, I just wash, condition (I've chosen to do it weekly),  get my ends trimmed a little when I do my retouches (once a month  or else the amount of new growth makes my hair uncontrollable and very poofy), wear my hair up most of the time and sleep on a satin pillowcase. The only thing extra that I do is to put a little conditioner or water on the ends of my hair before I put it up for the night, just to keep them moist. From there it's just a matter of patience. I didn't like wearing my hair up because it seemed to defeat the purpose of having it grow long, so I said I'd do it for a year or until my hair grows to a length that I really like and it's about there. The year will be over on October 31st. Can't wait to be able to wear my hair loose again! 

But, fortunately, I'm stubborn. I wouldn't give up on something I really wanted. Also, my hair does grow about 3/4 inch/month, but I tend to trim off around half of that each month. The big thing is to try as hard as you can to protect the ends while being gentle on the scalp. That's when you'll see results!!! 

I told you that you probably wouldn't believe me when I said that I hardly put anything on my hair. The hair washing routine is pretty much the same as my daily routine. In between washings I simply put some water or a little of the conditioner that came with the Dark and Lovely perm kit on about the last 2 inches of my hair, then I put my hair in my "up do" and go on about my day. And, remember, I'd mentioned using a satin pillowcase at night. Though, I know that some ladies like to use a satin scarf instead. That's good too, but sometimes I toss and turn a little too much for that to stay on. 

Yes, my hair is naturally, phenominally dry. But I've found that, dry or not, it's not necessary to have my hair weighed down with a lot of extra chemicals (of course, the perming puts a lot of chems in the hair just by itself). I'd done the grease/oil thing for years and it had absolutely no benefits for my hair except to keep it greasy, heavy and fairly untouchable. But, remember when I'd stated that I use Cream of Nature shampoo/conditioner combo, well it leaves enough of a coating on my hair to keep it from actually looking dry. My ends, however, need the extra coating of conditioner in order to keep them from splitting. I know it's hard to believe, which is why I guess a lot of women still use grease. But, if you try not using it after just one washing, you'll see what I mean! You just might get hooked on the results!!!  

Before using the routine I do now, I tried everything I heard of. Scalp massages, brushing vigorously with round-bristled brush, Vitamin E oil massages, magic hair growth grease, hair vitamins from a natural foods store, eating lots of wheat germ, over trimming the ends, etc. Then, I used to actually stop total strangers in the street, or wherever I found women who had longer hair than mine, and I'd interrogate them as to what products they were using, how often they got trims, etc. Some of whom were very helpful and gave whatever advice they could and some, pretty blatantly, didn't want to tell me anything that would make my hair look as good as theirs. So, believe me, I can relate to desperation. 

I'm so glad you've found cheaper products that work for you! And, I see you like Creme of Nature. I haven't found a better detangling conditioner yet that doesn't contain alcohol. 

By the way, I had to get substantial advice on trims, myself. It was a big setback putting trims off. But, I was phobic about them, having had so many people take off whatever amount they wanted despite my very specific instructions. Now, I do my own hair, everything from retouches to trims (I wash once a week and perm and trim once every four or five weeks depending on how much newgrowth I have). 

Of course, I'm super excited because October 31st is the end of my experimental year! HOOOOORRAAAYYYY!!! I get to wear my hair down and measure to see it's full length!!! In about an hour I'm going to be celebrating!!! 

Sorry, I got so carried away telling what my results were and what I did to celebrate that I didn't catch my typos and I didn't answer the hair trimming question. But, here goes... The only reason I'd started getting trims at all was because I'd heard they would make my hair grow faster. I started trimming my hair myself because I'd gotten frustrated with hair care "professionals" who would take off however much hair they felt like cutting at the time. Yes, CUT, not trim. I believe the most I'd had taken off without permission was 3 inches. Well, before the trim, my hair was just barely past my shoulders at the time and it had taken me years to get that, so I was more than a little angry (so angry, in fact, that the beautician was afraid I would tear her shop apart). Believe me, the longer it gets the easier it is to see because you can see all the ends, even the back. No guessing whether or not you've gotten it even. I section my hair, then I comb down each section as flat to my head as I can, then I run two fingers down a section until I'm holding the end amount that I want to trim. I take off about a centimeter (2.54 cm = 1 inch). After each section is trimmed I put the Dark and Lovely conditioner on the ends so that they are immediately being kept moist. I believe the hardest part of keeping my hair up for a year was each day, resisting the temptation to wear it down. 
I'm glad you got to see my reply to Susan regarding cornrows. And I'm very much in favor of the use of your naturally grown hair as much as possible when styling, even to the exclusion of the store-bought kind. But, regarding cornrows in general, I believe that as long as you wear a style that requires a minimum of chemicals and heat implements and it keeps your ends safe, it's a good grow-out style. I'm going to keep my hair up until spring. I'm being really cautious about keeping the cold outdoor air and dry indoor heat from causing breakage. But, now that my hair is long, I plan to wear it down for special occasions like Thanksgiving and New Year's and other fun gatherings. For the past year, I'd kept it in a bun, no matter what. I'm going to be careful, but, I plan on having some fun with my hair this year!!!  

My hair grows about 3/4 of an inch per month. All told, during the past year I've managed to retain about 9 inches of new growth! I wash my hair once per week (due to time constraints, but I'd rather do it twice per week). Then, I put it in a ponytail while I'm in the shower and let it dry naturally before putting it in a bun. Actually, usually only the ponytail part is completely dry and the rest is still damp when I put it up. 

I can relate to your salon horror stories. I've had so many negative experiences with them that I've been doing my own hair for years now. 

The little handbook I'd mentioned in previous posts, really did a lot to change the way I care for my hair overall. I'm much more gentle with it now. For example, one of the bits of advice the pamphlet gives is that you should never yank a comb through your hair whether it's wet or dry. Well, I thought that was pretty stupid. I mean, how can I get the tangles out of my hair if I don't yank the comb through. But, I tried it (with the help of a detangler) and, though the comb-out took longer, it made so much difference in reducing the number of split ends I had. If I could narrow hair care down to just one piece of advice, I'd say that you really do have to baby the ends of your hair. If they're not taken care of, you won't see much new growth. That's what I like most about the grow-out year. I'm money-conscious and it was so cheap to get long hair. I'm delirously happy because of that too. I had grown up thinking that only the girls who could afford to go to the salon every couple of weeks could have long hair. ANOTHER MYTH BITES THE DUST! HEY! HEY!  

My hair has been permed for about 20 years now. I'm back to using what I started out with after having shifted to several other perms and relaxers, Dark and Lovely regular strength. But, the handbook I'm using said that I should not go perm-hopping. That I should choose a reliable, gentle perm and stick with it. And for the past year, that's what I did. Give it a try!  

Now my hair is approx. 3 inches from my waist. 

I'm 5'3" tall. And, yes, in one year I'd managed to retain more than 8 inches of new growth! And since I'm coming from a past record of only being able to keep about 1 inch, that's why I'm ecstatic!!!  *

I don't doubt that she grew her hair long, but the math is throwing me off. :scratchch She said her hair grows about 3/4 inch per month, yet she's retained 8-9 inches for the year... even despite trimming almost 1/2 of the 3/4 inch every time she touches up which is every 4-5 weeks.... So let's say she grows 3/4 inches x 12 months= 9 inches. However, every 4-5 weeks she trims 1/2 of the 3/4 inch growth. That puts her back at a net growth of 4.5 inches per year?  This sounds like an excellent math problem for MissK. It's a motivating thread nonetheless.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 14, 2005)

I am confused too, Diva!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 14, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I am confused too, Diva!



Glad I ain't the only one!


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 14, 2005)

When I read it, I disregarded the math because I'm sure she probably didn't keep track of how much she actually grew or retained... she was probably just giving approximations....as long as she was seeing growth/retainage of length, I see it as a great accomplishment.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 14, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> When I read it, I disregarded the math because I'm sure she probably didn't keep track of how much she actually grew or retained... she was probably just giving approximations....as long as she was seeing growth/retainage of length, I see it as a great accomplishment.



I see the retention of length as an accomplishment too! Be it 2 inches or even 6... but at the same time, I know how some people like to take info and run with it. When they are not measuring up to this self imposed standard, they get discouraged. Know what I mean?


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 14, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> I see the retention of length as an accomplishment too! Be it 2 inches or even 6... but at the same time, I know how some people like to take info and run with it. When they are not measuring up to this self imposed standard, they get discouraged. Know what I mean?


Yes! I definitely understand!   I know how a lot of us on here can be easily lured into trying whatever they hear is a good way to grow their hair and they'll definitely do it (which I have been guilty of doing!  ) and then they'll get discouraged when they don't get the same or better results from doing it!


----------



## star (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks HoneyRockett for taking the time to empower us.


----------



## joyous (Jul 16, 2005)

bump bump bump


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 16, 2005)

He AJ.  I saw all that too and I was wondering how she was managing to trim every month and still end up with 8 in in 12 months.  Then, when you reposted her info I noticed she said she trims off about 1 cm.  Isn't that really just "dusting"?


----------



## shawniegee (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks so much HoneyRockette I'm glad I found this.


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Dec 30, 2005)

Bumping for Ciciely


----------



## hairlover (Dec 30, 2005)

great thread, thanks.


----------



## Mestiza (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to share this w/ us, HoneyRockette!


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 1, 2006)

Woah this thread is old!



ETA: This was started a few days before I graduated college. Now I feel old.


----------



## Sassygoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Woah this thread is old!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: This was started a few days before I graduated college. Now I feel old.


 

 tell me about it. Still, it's a good thread. how do you save threads?


----------



## amy1234 (Jan 15, 2006)

the intitial post reminds me to get back to the buns!!


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 25, 2006)

bumping this thread


----------



## shiningstar84 (Apr 25, 2006)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> I see the retention of length as an accomplishment too! Be it 2 inches or even 6... but at the same time, I know how some people like to take info and run with it. When they are not measuring up to this self imposed standard, they get discouraged. Know what I mean?



OFF TOPIc:

That kid in your siggy is sooooooo CUTE!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 29, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jun 29, 2006)

*I just read this whole thread. I have never noticed it before even though it has been bumped many times. It was inspiring. Simplicity sounds so sweet to me.*


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## punchinella (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank You very much HoneyRockette, this was both informative and inspirational. This should really help me with my PJ tendencies.

What's really funny is that until I came to LHCF this month I never knew that forums like this even existed. I'm feeling a little deprived 

Okay I'm over it now

Thanks Again!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 13, 2006)

bumping...


----------



## shunta (Dec 13, 2006)

wow is all i can really say


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2006)

Great read. Thanks! HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## milotic13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm replying to an old post but I have a question about it. In this post it talked about wetting your ends w/ water or a moisturizer. Does anyone put water on their ends then seal it with oil? If you do does this help w/ growth?


----------



## tijay (Dec 14, 2006)

This was soooo  inspiring!  Thanks for reposting this.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 14, 2006)

I know this is an old post but my question is can the bun be done with just a scrunchie instead of a phony bun.  I plan to moisturize the ends at night with a baggie but wear them tucked under a scrunchie during the day.  Some days I may opt for the phony pony wrapped around giving the bun look.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 14, 2006)

bumping for fun


----------



## The Girl (Dec 14, 2006)

I noticed that she says updos and bunning.  I have read on here that a lot of the long hair ladies keep their hair up modt of the time...but I guess I could do a phony pony...I am addicted to the "I have hair look"


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 15, 2006)

i am bumping this. I really like how simple she keeps things and I do honestly feel that would work. since i have been wearing my hair natural and washing it more often it feels overall healthier. The key is you have to stay away from the heat as much as possible, with me my hair never makes it past midback lenth is because of how often i hot curl it, also the fact that b4 now i never used satain pillow cases or even attempted to protect my ends. since i have started i can see less breakage then i had b4, although when i do striaghten my hair i am planning on giving myself a quick trim as well. i just recently started putting conditioner on my ends and i feel this is a good option when you are keeping it natural so you will wash it out in a few days anyway.

thanks alot ladies


----------



## MiWay (Feb 16, 2007)

bumping again...

Since I am trying to get to MBL by December, I am seriously thinking about bunning regularly to achieve this.  I can definitely attest to my hair retaining length since I started on the HYH challenge.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 16, 2007)

I wear my hair up all the time, even after I straighten it, i put it in a bun...maybe I'll wear a bang, just to give myself a little "oomph" to feel pretty  .  But, since I do this, whether wet or straight, I wear it up and protect my ends, and my hair is growing really nice.


----------



## Guapaholic (Apr 8, 2007)

bumping..

i'm new.... but is she still on the board? i'd like to see pictures.


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, girl!


----------



## sholly6 (Apr 9, 2007)

great post I enjoy the reading


----------



## DSP (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a great post.  Good reading while I sit under this dryer doing my DC.


----------



## chellero (Aug 16, 2007)

This is so inspiring.  I'm glad that I read it.  I am trying to be patient and not turn into a total product junkie.


----------



## daaiyah (Oct 10, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## skegeesmb (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember reading this.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2007)

Me too i read this back in 2005 and never processed it, hmm something to consider.  I think I will do my ends with humectress. I will try it and see how it works. I just have to run out and get some more humectress. erplexed


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 4, 2008)

subscribing to this thread


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW! this is a throwback!
it could all be so simple..


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 5, 2008)

can someone pm me and explain how you save posts?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 6, 2008)

posting so i can read later


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 6, 2008)

HoneyRockette said:


> Me too Sassy. Ever since the BHC fell, I started saving important threads just in case.


Thanks HoneyRockett. She is so right when she says that its amazing how much ur hair can do when u don't touch it. Mine is growing like a weed. Never once did I imagine that once I cut my hair off that it would be almost chin length in less than a yr. I'm gonna print this out when I get the chance. Thanks girlie! *smiling*


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! that was so inspiring! I'm gonna email this to a few people i know.


----------



## ricochet (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, I still use this as a reference to this day whenever I fall by the wayside .  The information given in this post was and still is so on point!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 12, 2008)

This is so inspirational. I'm subscribing


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I love this thread! I wish that handbook still existed...


----------



## MissJ (Jun 3, 2008)

I remember this thread.  It was my inspiration to start growing my hair.  I started wearing buns all the time.

I wonder how HoneyRockette and her kids are doing.


----------



## Puddles (Jun 16, 2008)

This was one of my inspirations to me growing my hair as well. And bunning definitely works.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

Big wow for this one....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2008)

Subscribing...


----------



## Bublin (Jun 16, 2008)

Great read - but not all of my hair goes into one ponytail....i'll just have to continue to rollerset.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 12, 2008)

Subscribing


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 22, 2008)

sassygirl125 said:


> Thanks HoneyRockette! I save a lot of posts, too. I'm always afraid the board is going to disappear one day.


 
When you ladies say "save" do you mean as in print out?  I know I do. I have binders at home with all sorts of important stuff I have found on the 'net that I just KNOW I'll need to reference.  

This is a godsend and I'm sure interesting read.  Can't wait to get to it.  I'm going to edit and make questions and answers different colors for easy reading and make a copy for my girl Classy Diva whom I hope joins LHCF!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 22, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> Thanks HoneyRockett. She is so right when she says that its amazing how much ur hair can do when u don't touch it.


 
Coming from a dreadlock culture I have seen the truth in this.  It's amazingly wonderful.  I'm loving this.


----------



## firecracker (Jul 22, 2008)

This was started by a old member.  I have always wondered what happened to Honey Rockette and her two little ones.  I wish she'd come back.


----------



## kadej (Sep 8, 2008)

Subscribing to post...


----------



## babyleaf (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread is inspirational!!!! Thought I would drop a line so that some new ladies could enjoy this thread as I have....WOW!


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 25, 2008)

firecracker said:


> This was started by a old member. I have always wondered what happened to Honey Rockette and her two little ones. I wish she'd come back.


 me too...honey was mad cool...wit crazy stories..


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember this thread! I printed it out and re-read it from time to time. Sista girl, didn't do much of anything to her hair. She just kept it bunned and grew her hair to WL


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 25, 2008)

tsmith said:


> I remember this thread! I printed it out and re-read it from time to time. Sista girl, didn't do much of anything to her hair. She just kept it bunned and grew her hair to WL


 I am about to follow her lead..i am good for braiding and weaving and blowdrying and flatironing..i am gonna just let it be for a good year bunning and see how far it gets me...


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 13, 2008)

Same here. After I get my braids out, I'm just going to bun for a straight 6 months and see what happens.


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah.
I took my hair out of Kinky Twists about a week and a half ago. I've been trying to keep my hair in a bun. It's not long enough, so I added some clip in extensions (that I made myself). Then I pull it into a bun and go from there. 
We'll see what happens (as long as I stick with it).


----------



## baddison (Nov 24, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> Same here. After I get my braids out, I'm just going to bun for a straight 6 months and see what happens.


 
Wow....me too!!  My C&G til Dec'08 is almost done!  I will be bunning for 6months straight!!!  Good luck to us both!!


----------



## A856 (Dec 26, 2008)

_***bump***_

just for the heck of it....
This could be inspiration for some for the New Year!


----------



## RootPunch (Jan 30, 2009)

subscribing.........


----------



## vnaps (Jan 30, 2009)

bumping and subscribing.....great info


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Jan 30, 2009)

***subscribing***

Wannakee's Hair has always been my inspiration. This was the first time that I ever saw a sistah with waist length hair. I used to buy her products back in the day for a little while. They were expensive so I stopped using it, but I kept the catalog for inspiration. The hair care tips are right along the same line with this post ...but the photos is what did it for me, yessir, those photos were so amazing that they hooked me in real good and made me a believer in what's possible ever since...this was before LHCF, of course . 

In the booklet, she has about 5 pictures of every length transitioning from with short hair to beyond waist length hair . I'll search for the booklet, scan, and post it if I find it. Does anyone have this booklet in case I can't find mine???

Here is the link to one of last pictures of Wannake online : 
http://kickingthorn.com/v-web/gallery/album96/Kee06


----------



## baddison (Jan 30, 2009)

Tigerlily25 said:


> ***subscribing***
> 
> Wannakee's Hair has always been my inspiration. This was the first time that I ever saw a sistah with waist length hair. I used to buy her products back in the day for a little while. They were expensive so I stopped using it, but I kept the catalog for inspiration. The hair care tips are right along the same line with this post ...but the photos is what did it for me, yessir, those photos were so amazing that they hooked me in real good and made me a believer in what's possible ever since...this was before LHCF, of course .
> 
> ...


 


Girl!!!  FIND THAT DARN BOOKLET!!!! Wanakee is :beautiful:  !!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

Where is Wannake Now???


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 30, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> Where is Wannake Now???



She is an artist. Here is her art site.

skip the intro and click on about the artist. There is a current pic of her. She looks great.

http://www.artbydesignshop.com/


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Jan 30, 2009)

baddison said:


> Girl!!! FIND THAT DARN BOOKLET!!!! Wanakee is :beautiful: !!!!


 
You got it! The search is ON...Here is the closest thing to the printed booklet, sans pictures erplexed.
http://www.wanakee.com/hairguides/practicalguide.htm




samanthajones67 said:


> Where is Wannake Now???


 
I never knew what happened, just that one day she announced on her website that she was selling her hair products company. Later it was rumored that she was going into the ministry or something. I lost track of and just didn't keep up with it. I was happy for her, of course, but not happy about the losing the pictures online, dang.



Longdayinthepark said:


> She is an artist. Here is her art site.
> 
> skip the intro and click on about the artist. There is a current pic of her. She looks great.
> 
> http://www.artbydesignshop.com/


 
Ooh..Thank you for this. Her hair is still amazing, and she doesn't look a day older either. That woman gotta be in her 50's by now, .


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I was wondering what happened with her. She and her hair are still beautiful.


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 1, 2009)

believe me, I WILL be bunning, now.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 25, 2009)

Bumping for bunners...


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 25, 2009)

Good info!!!


----------



## michan (Mar 25, 2009)

I called the studio to ask about the art and she answered the phone.The studio is in the town I grow up in, I was to chicken to ask about her hair.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 25, 2009)

michan said:


> I called the studio to ask about the art and she answered the phone.The studio is in the town I grow up in, I was to chicken to ask about her hair.


 
Aww Call her back! lol


----------



## blue_flower (Mar 25, 2009)

Wanakee and her hair still look great!


----------



## FriscoGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what happen Yvette?


----------



## ebonyhair (May 8, 2009)

bumping.............


----------



## CICI24 (May 8, 2009)

This thread always inspire me to bun a little while longer.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 8, 2009)

Pictures of Wanakee from her modelling days


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Miss*Tress (May 8, 2009)




----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 8, 2009)

*wow. thats a long *** post. '_'*


----------



## taz007 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, I wonder where some of the posters are??


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 8, 2009)

I keep my hair up a lot and that helps.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 14, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


>


 
I have this booklet too!  I found it in my hair inspiration binder.


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 14, 2009)

Thanx!

Subscribing...


----------



## ANUBIS (May 14, 2009)

^^^OMG! what is that in your siggy???


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 14, 2009)

ANUBIS said:


> ^^^OMG! what is that in your siggy???



I found it on some website called

weird family portraits

or something like that

you should see it close-up...

TURRI-BAH!!!!

I thought it was a hoot!


----------



## Aspire (May 14, 2009)

ANUBIS said:


> ^^^OMG! what is that in your siggy???



I know right??  I was like WTF?!!  and I rarely curse.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 14, 2009)

But why is that little girl in your siggy...touching? Wow, that's...uh...disturbing. Is it too late to call CPS?


----------



## ebonyhair (Jul 14, 2009)

Did the lady that grew SL to WL in 1 year ever post pics???


----------



## ellehair (Oct 15, 2009)

I just had to bump this thread.. I love this story so much.. Makes me not hate my bun so much..


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 15, 2009)

OMG! Thanks so much for this! I don't even perm my hair but this makes me want to do a bun and leave my hair alone SOOOO bad! I'll have to stick with twists for now!

This does make me reevaluate all the products on my PJ-ism list. I was all ready trying to scale back on my routine and buying products but now more than ever I definitely want to do my own year challenge and see what I get

*feel so inspired*


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Oct 15, 2009)

Is wearing a loose cowash n go pony just as bad as wearing your hair out?  I HATE buns on me b/c my head is so big and eventhough I have apl hair, when I bun, it looks so small.  How do you get past that?  I want a giant bun, but until then, am I okay with loose wasn n gos?


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Oct 15, 2009)

I am bunning for length right now and it absolutely works.
K.I.S.S is definitely the way to go to achieve length.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 23, 2010)

I may just give this a try. Don't know if I could bun till Dec, it might drive me nutty.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 23, 2010)

Love this thread the info is simply priceless and time proven even without all the hightec PJ stuff we are bombarded with today....

Just goes to show simple protective styling and the less is more approach will always trump all others....

subscribing.....


----------



## ebonylocs (Jan 23, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *wow. thats a long *** post. '_'*



I think what OP did was cut and paste ALL Yvette's posts from the thread where she announced her results, and answered people's questions.


----------



## drappedup (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh my god, I can't imagine how exciting it would be to increase your hair length by that much in a YEAR. I'm hoping I can make it to BSL by this time next year, lol. That is completely amazing, though. I'd feel SO accomplished. I've been "bunning" the last two days as well as taking my Biotin the last week (I swear by it! It's worked for me in the past!), and I am definitely feeling optimistic that I will achieve some length.  My hair has already grown noticeable since I ended up with a ton of breakage when I stopped seeing my stylist in December. The whole back half of my hair was completely gone while the front halves were near SL. I couldn't even get it into a bun, and now I am able to wear high buns at the top of my head (w/o any pins holding up the shorter back hairs too)! I'm actually sort of proud about that, because I've been personally handling my hair for the last few months (sans relaxer) for the first time in my 21 years, so it's alllllllllllllll me. /puts on cool shades


----------



## ellehair (Mar 23, 2010)

bumping this oldie but goodie


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this up- suscribing.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 27, 2010)

This is why I am in serious PS mode.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 18, 2010)

gotta bump this again.. I go back to read this every few months for inspirations, lol talk about KISS


----------



## miss.phi (Sep 1, 2010)

bumping. . .


----------



## grow (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for bumping this!


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a oldie but goodie!


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 4, 2010)

Great Inspiration! I just started bunning and I hope that I can stick to my guns


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2010)

I've tried wet bunning but my hair dries too dry. I need to add a leave-in of some sort. I'm PSn non-stop these days.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump..............................


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm due to have my second baby in 5 weeks - it will be a perfect time to try the simplicity of this!!!!


----------



## baddison (Nov 4, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> I'm due to have my second baby in 5 weeks - it will be a perfect time to try the simplicity of this!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 4, 2010)

I always loved this post. Thanks for  it.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^up^^^^ for inspiration


----------



## French Rouge (Sep 5, 2011)

Bumping ..............


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 5, 2011)

*Sub For Later.*


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Mar 24, 2012)

Bump for anyone who needs encouragement.  It sure encouraged me.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2012)

Can't bun right now - hair is wayyyyyyyyyyyy too short but the original post does inspire me to keep it a lot simpler than I have been so far.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 22, 2012)

Bumping this because it is really good information 

I pretty much do everything she does and I'm retaining like nobody's business


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm going to try this method and see how much length I retain. Will update in a few months.


----------



## ProductJunkie (May 3, 2013)

I want to try this! I'm going to have to strech my hair and bun on dry hair or though because if I don't, the middle of my hair gets matted.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2013)

Okay, this is some "unicorn" stuff, right here.  Did I misunderstand?  Did she say she only DCs the last three inches of her hair?


----------



## Incognitus (Jul 28, 2013)

Um , what is/was BHC???


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 28, 2013)

Incognitus I guess it's one of the old Black Hair Care forums, hence the BHC(?).  I remember different forums were active back in '03 that are no longer around (I guess).  This thread is so old there's no date on the thread list.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just came across this…wow this is REALLY GOOD stuff!!!


----------



## starfish (Jul 23, 2014)

I"m glad this thread is on the first page. I'm back wet bunning because I need to rinse out my post-exercise wet with sweat hair in the morning. The last time I extensively wet bunned my hair broke off. I was using a cotton headband around my bun and that just sucked the moisture from my relaxed, thick, fine and fragile 4a hair.  Plus I always twisted the same way when I used hairsticks.

I'm off to read this thread to be sure I bun the right way.  There's lots of great information in here.


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 1, 2020)

I absolutely loved this thread. Even with all the new information, products, vitamins, recommendations,etc... it feel so good to sometimes go back, reminiscence and remember that simplicity can be refreshing


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

great thread. I saved it years ago.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 1, 2020)

This was nice to read even though 99% of the people in this thread no longer post lol. It’s like a cool trip down memory lane.


----------

